# Best Hash Strain



## Ranek Icewalker

Hey guys, what do you think is the best strain for hash?

This grow im gonna grow a single plant solely for the purpose of making hash from the entire plant, anyone have any suggestions?

I dont prefer sativa highs so lets stick with Indica or Indica leaning hybrids, i want yield and trich count from the plant.

Besides the obvious "Hash Plant" strain, which do you folks suggest?


----------



## 420_Osborn

I'm growing 2 Hashplant x Haze

1 is for a mini competition with some fellow growers and the other is strictly for hash...besides the top colas...

You cant go wrong with any "Hash Plant"


----------



## SensiStarFan

You want to hear something sad?  I have never even tried to make hash.  My last grow I threw away two plastic grocery bags full of trim.:huh:   I grow for me only so I just trim and keep the buds.  I'm thinking about giving it a shot though with my current grow.  
  I have one Hashberry plant from Mandala Seeds that I have grown from seed and I am putting into flower today (will be tracking in my journal) along with a few other things.  Hopefully it ends up being a girl and I can give a go at making some hash down the line.

-SSF-


----------



## Ranek Icewalker

I didnt realize there were so many hash plant strains until i did a search on herbies, im looking into seedsman hash passion or hashberry right now.

osborn lemme know how that hash turns out, and thanks for the suggestion.

SSF, making hash is great, its really nice to just utilize everything you can, i mean we work hard to grow why not use those leaves and skeleton buds for some nice hash?

I find making hash very addicting though.


----------



## Locked

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> You want to hear something sad?  I have never even tried to make hash.  My last grow I threw away two plastic grocery bags full of trim.:huh:   I grow for me only so I just trim and keep the buds.  I'm thinking about giving it a shot though with my current grow.
> I have one Hashberry plant from Mandala Seeds that I have grown from seed and I am putting into flower today (will be tracking in my journal) along with a few other things.  Hopefully it ends up being a girl and I can give a go at making some hash down the line.
> 
> -SSF-



My freezer is loaded with buds and sugar leaf in plastic bags...every so often I do an ISO run when the wife starts complaining about freezer space. I load up some frozen goodness in ladies nylons tied at both ends like sausage and give them a good shake in a jar, strain it through a dbl coffee filter into my crock pot and set it on low with the top off. Cpl hours later it is time to scrape the crock and bingo...some sticky iso hash.  I saw that method on another site...wish I cld remember the persons name so I cld give him props.


----------



## Budders Keeper

I will be making a run with Hashplant this weekend, I'll let you know. 

White rhino made some good bubble.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *Budders **Keeper*

Please do...IMO..a good hash plant is Anything That trichs up the Best  and massive amounts..and I like to use Fresh Frozen Buds..only made Hash with trim at friends House..Good Luck to the *OP*..Happy Smokeing:bong:


----------



## blancolighter

If you are gonna use the whole buds to make hash with, then make hash with tea plants whose smoke you like the most! As far as I'm aware, there aren't plants that are great for smoking but bad for hash...


----------



## WeedHopper

I was scratchen my head for a minute on the "Tea Plants",,sorry,,, ya meant "The Plants".


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

It is my understanding that strains with the name "hash" in the name is because they have a hashish taste, not because they are superior for making hash.  

I threw trim away for _decades_ before I started making bubble hash and cannabutter.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> It is my understanding that strains with the name "hash" in the name is because they have a hashish taste, not because they are superior for making hash.
> 
> I threw trim away for _decades_ before I started making bubble hash and cannabutter.


 

Thats my understanding too ..like  the strain.."LSD"..theres none of that drug in the plant...But  I tried to grow it out...


----------



## Ranek Icewalker

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> I will be making a run with Hashplant this weekend, I'll let you know.
> 
> White rhino made some good bubble.



Please keep me posted, i'd like to know the results for sure.


----------



## Ranek Icewalker

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> It is my understanding that strains with the name "hash" in the name is because they have a hashish taste, not because they are superior for making hash.
> 
> I threw trim away for _decades_ before I started making bubble hash and cannabutter.



Thanks THG, i wasnt aware of that, i assumed incorrectly that these were strains that produced alot of easily harvested trichs for hash  making.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

No.  And to be truthful, I cannot taste any difference in my hash with different strains.


----------



## blancolighter

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> No.  And to be truthful, I cannot taste any difference in my hash with different strains.



Nor do I, but there is a noticeable difference in the highs in the hashes which various screen sizes give you...


----------



## Ranek Icewalker

Ive never really noticed much flavor difference, but as Blanc says, ive noticed the different high for sure.


----------



## Budders Keeper

I lagged, but got things started now. 2 hours till takeoff!:hubba:


----------



## Budders Keeper

[/ATTACH]
 I like it! I used a mason jar full of trim, about 2oz maybe. 1 gallon, 8bag, original bubblebags.
I got more than usual this time. I don't think it's the "hashplant" necessarily, but the extreme trich's the strain produced. I only ran it through 1 time to save some trich's for brownies. The greener stuff was 120,160,and 190mic bags. The 45,73,and 90 is the lighter stuff. I don't use the 25mic bag...don't have the patience and I use plant for budder when I'm done to get the rest of the trich's.


----------

